# Arduino Indexer Update



## bpratl (May 7, 2015)

Keypad, 4x20 LCD display,24v 5A PS, TB6560 driver and NEMA 23 2.5A stepper.
Cleaned up the  menus to make it more useful and easier to use and setup. A Jog and Divisions mode with Forward and Reverse selections was added. Used as stand alone or with Mach3.

Revised Sketch: In download section "Arduino Indexer-b.pratl"

View media item 94724View media item 94726View media item 94727View media item 94730View media item 94726View media item 94729View media item 94728


----------



## brino (May 7, 2015)

Fantastic use of technology!
Well Done.

-brino


----------



## Navy Chief (May 7, 2015)

All I get is: You do not have permission to view media. when I click on any of the links...


----------



## Jprato (Oct 12, 2015)

me too...


----------



## middle.road (Oct 13, 2015)

That is bloody awesome! 

Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------

